# how to place springtails in tank



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

*just got a springtail culture and the person explained it real nice to me but i cant seem to remeber how i should get it started in the tank.. n\any simple instructions as i am preeetty sssllllloooww. lol *


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

fredsfrogs said:


> *just got a springtail culture and the person explained it real nice to me but i cant seem to remeber how i should get it started in the tank.. n\any simple instructions as i am preeetty sssllllloooww. lol *


Fill the container half way with water (I use distilled for springs) and pour them in leaving about 1/2 - 1 inch of water in the bottom. Springtails float


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

I fill the container with water and suck them up with turkey baster.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use a turkey baster or a spoon. Gotta be quick though. They jump out


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Get a small slab of fernroot or cork and place it in the culture, then wait a bit. After a few hours they will transfer on to it. Once they have moved on to it you can take the slab out and tap it off in to the viv.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

In our charcoal cultures we use one or two coconut chips (about 2" wide) and put the yeast on top of that... Once the chip is covered in springs we just pick it up and shake 'em all off into a vivarium.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I use large magnolia or seagrape leaves, they congregate on them and I just tap them into the tank.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Turkey baster.
Suck em up, shoot most of the water back into the culture and then shoot them into the viv. where ever you want.

John
Edit- I also only use charcoal-much better production and less mess. ( for me anyway)


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I have springtails in coco fiber and its allot easier that charcoal. Just scoop out a cup full and place in substrate. Its always best to seed the tank before there are any inhabitants. This way the springs can establish well in the tank.


----------



## fredsfrogs (May 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for all your input ..i have poured the water with some springtails in it in to taerratuim and have also put the moss and charcole as well as some mushroom in to the tank ..i hope it works. my galactonotus are always hungary..red spalsh back (very proud of them as not many have them.. well ppl do but still


----------



## Tony7781 (Jan 27, 2010)

I shake them into a container off of big charcoal pieces and dust them then dump them into my tank.


----------

